# Demented circus song



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find the classic circus song just kind of twisted maybe in some minor chords?


----------



## HalloweenAddict` (Mar 25, 2008)

Look on Amazon.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Verne Langdon's "Music for Magicians" is a terrific album of slightly spooky carnival-type music. He has a track on his Vampyre at the Harpsicord CD called "Carnival of Souls" that is good too. Maybe the soundtracks to "Killer Klowns from Outer Space" or "Carnoval of Souls"?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I think Virgil (that's the artist's name) has a circus cd... Check iTunes or Towerrecords.com. Happy Haunting!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep, check out virgilmusic.net and look at the cd called Klown. Very creeeeepy!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Nox Arcana, "Carnival of lost souls" cd, you won't be sorry for gettig it !!
I have searched & collected evil type carnnie music & theyre's are one of top cd's i use.They even have a couple of tracks with the most evilest clown creatures growling , i think it's called "Freaks". I found a couple of others,but N.A. really hit the mark. I like virgils "klown", but never found using it.


----------

